# Widmer Brothers HopJack Replicator



## bryano (Mar 8, 2010)

Widmer Hop Jack (5 gallon, extract with grains) 

OG=1.056 
FG=1.013 
IBU’S = 36-40 

Ingredients 

3.3 lbs. John Bull Light malt extract syrup
2 lb. Cooper’s Light dry malt extract
0.5 lb Vienna Malt
1.0 lb. Munich Malt
1.5 lb. 40L Crystal Malt
.25 lb. Dextrin Malt
2.5 AAU Willamette hops (bittering hop) (0.50 oz of 4.9% alpha acid)
6.2 AAU Cascade hops (bittering hop) (.75 oz of 8.3% alpha acid)
8.3 AAU Cascade hops (flavor hop) (1.0 oz of 8.3% alpha acid)
4.6 AAU Centennial hops (aroma hop) (.5 oz. Of 9.3% alpha acid)
4.2 AAU Cascade hops (aroma hop) (.5 oz of 8.3% alpha acid)
1 tsp Irish moss for 60 min
White Labs WLP001 California Ale yeast or Wyeast 1056 American Ale
O.75 cup of corn sugar for priming. 

Step by step 

Steep crushed malts in 3 gallons of water at 150º for 30 minutes. Remove grains from wort, add malt syrup and malt powder and bring to a boil. Add Willamette and Cascade (bittering) hops, Irish moss and and boil for 60 minutes. Add flavor hops (1 oz of Cascade hops) for the last 10 minutes of the boil. Add aroma hops (Centennial and Cascade) for the last 2 minutes of the boil. 

When done boiling, strain out hops, add wort to 2 gallons cool water in a sanitary fermenter, and top off with cool water to 5.5 gallons. Cool the wort to 80º, aerate the beer and pitch your yeast. Allow the beer to cool over the next few hours to 68º-70º, and ferment for 10 to 14 days. Bottle your beer, age for 2 weeks and Enjoy!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2010)

This looks similiar to the Brewers Best Hop Nog kit.


----------

